

Right now Facebook is having issues with messaging and Authenticating - yohann305
https://developers.facebook.com/status/

======
jonaphin
Just noticed!

API Response time is growing fast!
[https://developers.facebook.com/status/](https://developers.facebook.com/status/)

Not good to have customers call in on a Friday afternoon!

------
jonaphin
Just received an email from FB stating there is increased latency on the API
and to expect some 500-503s when querying.

ETA for fix: shortly.

------
gcarre
I also saw a broken like button on my website, and profile pictures were not
loading 5 min ago.

------
yohann305
Many websites relying on Facebook Authentication are also suffering from it.

------
reneceo
Started working for a few minutes then went back down.

------
reneceo
Having Facebook issues here. Won't authenticate.

